# a psychotherapist made a video about dp dr



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Here it is:






it's a short but great video explaining dp dr from a psychological pov.
this time, made by a professional.


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

Very goooooooooood


----------

